

When Being An Entrepeneaur Becomes Being Evil - thezach

Most Entrepeneaurs are great people, doing great things that fill their wallet and change the world at the same time.  However one type of Entrepeneaur I ran into this week was frankly pure evil.<p>I'm not going to say his companies name, I'm not going to say his name, or the condition he "helps" parents treat - but I do have this condition myself.<p>His company gets money from parents hoping to treat their children that have an untreatable neurological difference helping parents keep track of the "supplements" and "treatments" they have their children go through.  However all of these "supplements" and "treatments" have been proven by medical science to have no positive effect - and in fact have been tied to the deaths of many patients causing the Food and Drug Administration to issue a warning on the use of these supplements and treatments to treat the condition.<p>This company basically is cashing out on the false hopes of parents to treat their children.  This company helps parents treat their children with "supplements" and "treatments" the FDA has tied to childrens deaths.<p>Evil.
======
timmm
If this is all true then there is nothing noble about hiding the companies
name.

Furthermore I would say most of big pharma is evil. Not on a personal level
but as a whole.

~~~
thezach
I agree.... used to work for big pharma as a temporary contract worker
bottling meds... it was common practice to pick up your meds you put in your
mouth off the floor and put them in a bottle.

